# Grande sfogo di Mihajlovic contro i giocatori dopo Milan Mantova 3-2



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



musica per le mie orecchie


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Le sue parole post-partita sono sempre azzeccatissime.

Il problema è che i giocatori non lo ascolteranno ugualmente sapendo che Berlusconi è già scontento di lui.
Può inoltre stare fresco se si aspetta di essere ascoltato da Poli, Montolivo, De Sciglio, Cerci ecc.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Settembre 2015)

Quoto. Grande Miha, quanto mancava gente così al Milan! E c'è gente che già vorrebbe esonerarlo.. Comunque a mio avviso era un chiaro riferimento a giocatori come Abate e Montolivo (non ho visto la partita però e non so come abbiano giocato).


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Settembre 2015)

Madre santa come li ha stesi...
Cmq sarà lui a dimettersi. Non si farà esonerare da sta sottospecie di dirigenza.

Vai sinisa fagli sputare sangue in allenamento a sti indegni .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2015)

Grande Sinisa O Morte 

Peccato che così non arriverà a Natale, ma già lo adoro


----------



## Albijol (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? /QUOTE]
> 
> Stoccata a Lentolivo


----------



## arcanum (3 Settembre 2015)

Per me è una stoccata potente a Montolivo, riguardo Balotelli secondo me ha esagerato apposta perchè in campo ha fatto molto bene però deve continuare questa fase di bagno d'umiltà.

Come diceva Rispoli: "ma che belle parooole!"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Ha pienamente ragione, oggi gran parte della squadra ha fatto ridere ed e' giusto che in campionato gente come Montolivo veda il campo con il binocolo, se queste sono le prestazioni che offrono


----------



## Djici (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



Si continua a fare schifo... ma grazie Miha 
Poi ovviamente spero di non sentire piu cose cosi ma sopratutto perche spero di non vedere piu prestazioni cosi.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Per me è una stoccata potente a Montolivo, riguardo Balotelli secondo me ha esagerato apposta perchè in campo ha fatto molto bene però deve continuare questa fase di bagno d'umiltà.
> 
> Come diceva Rispoli: "ma che belle parooole!"



A un certo punto Balotelli a cominciato a giochicchiare sulla fascia destra alla old-Balo style (probabilmente non ne aveva più), con giochetti ridicoli e senza pressare l'avversario. Lì Mihajlovic l'ha richiamato e probabilmente si riferiva a quello.

Balotelli non deve passeggiare in campo, altrimenti è deleterio, al di là dei tiri da fuori che azzecca. Prima lo capisce, meglio è


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

grande miha mi piace...lui ci crede veramente a quel che dice,non lo fa per le telecamere.Lui odia i pompamenti mediatici.
E' il nostro ibra in panchina.

Purtroppo sta in una società che è la regina dei pompamenti mediatici e lo faranno fuori presto...

non puoi prendertela con poli e montolivo senza pagare le conseguenze.


----------



## markjordan (3 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Grande Miha, quanto mancava gente così al Milan! E c'è gente che già vorrebbe esonerarlo.. Comunque a mio avviso era un chiaro riferimento a giocatori come Abate e Montolivo (non ho visto la partita però e non so come abbiano giocato).


e bonaventura


----------



## hiei87 (3 Settembre 2015)

Immenso. Purtroppo durerà molto poco. 
Avrebbe dovuto dire che la squadra è con lui, che siamo ipercompetitivi e per ultimo ringraziare il Presidente....
Comunque con questi è impossibile lavorare. Non tanto per le lacune tecniche e tattiche, che comunque sono enormi, quanto per la mancanza di personalità, di grinta, di cattiveria agonistica, di spirito di sacrificio, di rispetto per la maglia.
Penso che anche Stalin o Pol Pot faticherebbero ad imporsi in uno spogliatoio simile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Settembre 2015)

Chissa a chi era riferito


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Settembre 2015)

comunque Nocerino titolare con l'Empoli non l'ho messo io... se secondo Sinisa questi non possono giocare ok, vorrà dire che schieriamo Kucka al derby.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2015)

A me piace tanto Sinisa. Le prestazioni sono state deludenti per ora ma dice sempre la verità. Se facciamo pena lo dice. Se non meritiamo di vincere lo dice. Un vero uomo. Secondo me in pochi avrebbero detto quello che ha detto lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



Bravo.


----------



## markjordan (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A un certo punto Balotelli a cominciato a giochicchiare sulla fascia destra alla old-Balo style (probabilmente non ne aveva più), con giochetti ridicoli e senza pressare l'avversario. Lì Mihajlovic l'ha richiamato e probabilmente si riferiva a quello.
> 
> Balotelli non deve passeggiare in campo, altrimenti è deleterio, al di là dei tiri da fuori che azzecca. Prima lo capisce, meglio è


purtroppo anche in quel momento era meglio di suso bona ecc... 
deprimente


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Grande Miha, quanto mancava gente così al Milan! E c'è gente che già vorrebbe esonerarlo.. Comunque a mio avviso era un chiaro riferimento a giocatori come Abate e Montolivo (non ho visto la partita però e non so come abbiano giocato).



Purtroppo sono parole al vento, che al massimo possono pungere l'orgoglio di pochi giocatori.
I primi a non rispettare Mihajlovic sono Silvio Berlusconi (il cui malumore è filtrato sulla stampa senza troppi veli) e Galliani (che ha lanciato una sviolinata clamorosa a Conte), per cui come ci si può aspettare che i giocatori lo rispettino?

Mihajlovic mi ha deluso per certe scelte di mercato e di formazione, ma per il resto è il tecnico che ci voleva.
Mi domando a che sia servito ingaggiarlo se né Berlusconi né Galliani erano convinti di prenderlo, ma trovare risposte logiche alle follie del Milan è fantascientifico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2015)

Lo amo.

Ma ad Arcore stanno già facendo spazio per appendere la sua testa, al fianco di quella di Seedorf.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2015)

Questo fa capire che siamo ancora mooolto lontani dai risultati che vuole Sinisa...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> purtroppo anche in quel momento era meglio di suso bona ecc...
> deprimente



Sicuramente. Bonaventura non si capisce cosa abbia. Sembra superbollito. Spero solo non abbia azzeccato la stagione della vita tipo Nocerino


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo Mister.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (3 Settembre 2015)

si sa già quando partirà la delegazione contro l'allenatore composta da mezz'uomini?? perchè dopo queste parole mi sa che sarà solo questione di tempo...


----------



## sballotello (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. *Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan*. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



altro silurone diretto a montolivo / mexes


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> si sa già quando partirà la delegazione contro l'allenatore composta da mezz'uomini?? perchè dopo queste parole mi sa che sarà solo questione di tempo...



La delegazione non serve.
Berlusconi l'ha già virtualmene silurato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2015)

Montlivo starà già piangendo da Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> si sa già quando partirà la delegazione contro l'allenatore composta da mezz'uomini?? perchè dopo queste parole mi sa che sarà solo questione di tempo...



Ma al 100% è già partita. Questa dichiarazione ne è l'esempio lampante



> *Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano?*



I mezzuomini sono già andati a piangere dal cravattaro.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

poli '' adriano...adriano...sinisa mi ha detto che sono scarso''
montolivo '' adriano ciao..ascolta ti devo parlare...sinisa non va bene,manca di rispetto."
nocerino '' gaglià io ho fatto 11 gol 2 anni fa,come si permette quello di denigrarmi?''

galliani '' buonasera presidente berlusconi sono adriano (SB: ''adriano chi?'')...galliani...
la chiamo per dirle che mihajlovic non riesce a dare un gioco alla squadra e inzaghi è ancora sotto contratto''


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



Così, così


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> poli '' adriano...adriano...sinisa mi ha detto che sono scarso''
> montolivo '' adriano ciao..ascolta ti devo parlare...sinisa non va bene,manca di rispetto."
> *nocerino '' gaglià io ho fatto 11 gol 2 anni fa,come si permette quello di denigrarmi?''*
> 
> ...



Mi hai steso


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questo fa capire che siamo ancora mooolto lontani dai risultati che vuole Sinisa...



Chissà che risultati può ottenere da De Jong, Poli, Nocerino, Montolivo, De Sciglio, Zapata, Abate, Cerci, Balotelli ecc. ecc.

Forse qualcuno ai piani alti si aspettava che Mihajlovic trasformasse questi giocatori in campioni, o comunque buoni giocatori, come Conte aveva fatto con Marchisio, Bonucci, Chiellini e Barzagli.
Ma lì c'era argilla da plasmare. Qui invece non c'è nulla. Era impensabile che Zapata, De Sciglio e Poli diventassero Chiellini, Lichtsteiner e Marchisio.

Ogni volta si pensa che l'allenatore possa fare i miracoli.

Allegri difensivista e incapace di dare gioco---> dentro Seedorf amante del bel gioco e del calcio offensivo.

fuori Seedorf---> dentro Inzaghi che per quanto emergente può trasmettere ai giocatori il suo entusiasmo e la sua capacità di fare gruppo.

fuori Inzaghi---> dentro Mihajlovic che sa motivare e far correre i giocatori come Conte.


Potremo metterci anche Mourinho e Guardiola insieme, ma non cambierà nulla fino a quando lo zoccolo duro è composto da Montolivo, De Jong, Zapata, De Sciglio e Abate (senza dimenticare l'importanza fondamentale di una società forte, compatta e organizzata che dia ordine, esempio e disciplina ai giocatori e allo staff).


----------



## Aragorn (3 Settembre 2015)

Le dichiarazioni post Empoli e Mantova mi sono piaciute ma allo stesso tempo delineano una situazione interna molto più grave di quanto si pensasse. La vedo grigia per il futuro, senza contare che Mihajlovic a livello di personalità ricorda molto Seedorf, e si sa che fine fanno questo genere di figure da noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

mado in conferenza stampa ci sta andando ancora più pesante.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

l'aveva detto lui'' per adesso le colpe me le prendo io''

per adesso...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Settembre 2015)

è l'unico leader che abbiamo...una volta c'erano i gattuso nesta ibra ecc ecc...


ora purtroppo c è solo lui...è poco...ma almeno uno deve esserci sempre..


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



Sarò sempre dalla sua parte si vede che sa cosa vuol dire allenare/ giocare nel Milan, i giocatori che abbiamo giusto 2/3 sanno il significato, mi dispiace che sia venuto da noi merita molto ma molto di più.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Spettacolare, assolutamente spettacolare 

In particolare bravissimo su Balotelli: TUTTI a elogiarlo e ad innalzarlo già come salvatore della patria, lui nulla, indifferente... 

Mihajlovic come gestione è alla pari di Mourinho, Conte.. Tatticamente ingiudicabile visti gli scarsoni che ha e che, purtroppo, chiede


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> poli '' adriano...adriano...sinisa mi ha detto che sono scarso''
> montolivo '' adriano ciao..ascolta ti devo parlare...sinisa non va bene,manca di rispetto."
> nocerino '' gaglià io ho fatto 11 gol 2 anni fa,come si permette quello di denigrarmi?''
> 
> ...



  

"gaglià"


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni post Empoli e Mantova mi sono piaciute ma allo stesso tempo delineano una situazione interna molto più grave di quanto si pensasse. La vedo grigia per il futuro, senza contare che Mihajlovic a livello di personalità ricorda molto Seedorf, e si sa che fine fanno questo genere di figure da noi.



Già, siamo messi male. Probabilmente una parte dello spogliatoio è contro il Mister, e da noi sta gente invece di essere cacciata viene assecondata. Non abbiamo più una società e il nostro spogliatoio è come quello dell'Inter che faceva ridere.
Sempre più allo sbando più totale.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma al 100% è già partita. Questa dichiarazione ne è l'esempio lampante
> 
> 
> 
> I mezzuomini sono già andati a piangere dal cravattaro.




Solo uno esercita un forte ascendente su Galliani, e sappiamo tutti chi è: il capitone. 

Copione già scritto: 

-Berlusconi imporrà Mexes titolare; Galliani dirà di schierare Montolivo.
-Mihajlovic si rifiuterà quasi sicuramente di seguire i "suggerimenti".
-Derby perso malamente per: scarsità della rosa; spogliatoio disunito; poca concentrazione sapendo già che Berlusconi non vede più di buon occhio Mihajlovic; ammutinamento di qualche giocatore; Montolivo e Mexes partiti dalla panchina (lol).
-Montolivo e forse qualcun altro diranno a Galliani e Berlusconi che il rapporto con l'allenatore è irrecuperabile; Galliani esprimerà il suo disappunto a Berlusconi sia per i risultati sia per la situazione complicata con parte dello spogliatoio
-il presidente, già infuriato di suo verso Mihajlovic, dirà basta così e sarà esonero.


Le dichiarazioni di Mihajlovic sono così pesanti che sembra come se si fosse tolto dei sassolini dalla scarpa prima di togliere il disturbo. Perchè, come si dice, è facile parlare dopo che si è stati cacciati.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Spettacolare, assolutamente spettacolare
> 
> In particolare bravissimo su Balotelli: TUTTI a elogiarlo e ad innalzarlo già come salvatore della patria, lui nulla, indifferente...
> 
> Mihajlovic come gestione è alla pari di Mourinho, Conte.. Tatticamente ingiudicabile visti gli scarsoni che ha e che, purtroppo, chiede



Tra quelli che lo hanno elogiato c'era lo stesso Galliani, che di sicuro non l'avrà presa bene...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Settembre 2015)

L unica via d uscita che ha il mister sono le dimissioni.
I due incapaci hanno già scaricato le loro malefatte sul mister.
Gli hanno imposto il modulo, i cessi di giocatori e poi ?? Perché in panchina non ci vanmo lorp ?

Cmq com queste dichiarazioni si è guadagnato il mio rispetto incondizionato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo uno esercita un forte ascendente su Galliani, e sappiamo tutti chi è: il capitone.
> 
> Copione già scritto:
> 
> ...



Ma sei davvero convinto che caccino un allenatore dopo 3 giornate solo perchè non fa giocare determinati giocatori, costringendo poi a prendere un altro allenatore avendone già 3 a libro paga? fatevi meno pippe mentali e credete di meno alle frottole che sparano il Corriere della Sera e co. 
Qui gli unici che volete Miha fuori siete voi, non Berlusconi.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> L unica via d uscita che ha il mister sono le dimissioni.
> I due incapaci hanno già scaricato le loro malefatte sul mister.
> Gli hanno imposto il modulo, i cessi di giocatori e poi ?? Perché in panchina non ci vanmo lorp ?
> 
> Cmq com queste dichiarazioni si è guadagnato il mio rispetto incondizionato.




Ha le palle per dimettersi, ma così rinuncerebbe all'ingaggio che gli spetta, e lui merita di prendersi tutti i soldi che gli spettano.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Già, siamo messi male. Probabilmente una parte dello spogliatoio è contro il Mister, e da noi sta gente invece di essere cacciata viene assecondata. Non abbiamo più una società e il nostro spogliatoio è come quello dell'Inter che faceva ridere.
> Sempre più allo sbando più totale.



A questo punto, se non è possibile mantenere un allenatore con un carattere forte perché non gradito ai giocatori, significa che non abbiamo una società.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



godo per montolivo e soci. 

queste cose secondo me le diceva anche seedorf in faccia ai giocatori, ma abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto. 
sinisa credo che abbia i mesi contati purtroppo, se inizia a fare sti discorsi il gruppetto degli italiani ci mette un attimo ad andare da galliani a lamentarsi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Grande Sinisa O Morte
> 
> Peccato che così non arriverà a Natale, ma già lo adoro



Concordo. Lo stiamo amando per questa sua schiettezza ma di sto passo Berlusconi non gli farà finire la stagione. Alle prime difficoltà se ne libererà. A meno che Bee non si metta di mezzo, sperando abbia voce in capitolo.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma sei davvero convinto che caccino un allenatore dopo 3 giornate solo perchè non fa giocare determinati giocatori, costringendo poi a prendere un altro allenatore avendone già 3 a libro paga? fatevi meno pippe mentali e credete di meno alle frottole che sparano il Corriere della Sera e co.
> Qui gli unici che volete Miha fuori siete voi, non Berlusconi.



Ne riparliamo fra pochi giorni. O al massimo poche partite.

Berlusconi comunque lo caccerà più che altro perchè non è contento né del gioco né dei risultati. Il resto sono solo frecce all'arco che Berlusconi gli ha già puntato contro.


----------



## Alex (3 Settembre 2015)

questo è un uomo a differenza di quasi tutti i suoi giocatori


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

E queste parole mi portano ad una grande riflessione fatta qui-> Come reagirà lo spogliatoio alla gestione Mihajlovic?

E' molto strano che si stia spingendo così oltre. L'unico che supera un certo livello di criticismo è il Lippi versione Inter di quella famosa battuta.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma al 100% è già partita. Questa dichiarazione ne è l'esempio lampante
> 
> 
> 
> I mezzuomini sono già andati a piangere dal cravattaro.



montolivo l'ha già fatto palesemente, con l'intervista recente alla gazzetta. 
quanto non lo sopporto.


----------



## James Watson (3 Settembre 2015)

Da avversario l'ho odiato e l'ho odiato profondamente.

Ma mi sta facendo innamorare di lui, calcisticamente parlando. Questo qui ce le ha quadrate e che gli fumano, e Dio solo sa quanto abbiamo bisogno di gente così. Vai Sinisa.


----------



## ralf (3 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Grande Miha, quanto mancava gente così al Milan! E c'è gente che già vorrebbe esonerarlo.. Comunque a mio avviso era un chiaro riferimento a giocatori come Abate e Montolivo (non ho visto la partita però e non so come abbiano giocato).



Si, chiara frecciatina a Mortolivo, che ha fatto la sua prima incursione nell'area avversaria al minuto 76.Inguardabile


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo e Poli ammazzati


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo fra pochi giorni. O al massimo poche partite.
> 
> Berlusconi comunque lo caccerà più che altro perchè non è contento né del gioco né dei risultati. Il resto sono solo frecce all'arco che Berlusconi gli ha già puntato contro.



Ma il gioco o i risultati non arriverebbero nemmeno se chiamasse Guardiola per intenderci. Per quello servono i campioni che noi non abbiamo. Sul fatto dell'esonero è un opinione tua, che rispettabile o no, è azzardatissima, soprattutto dopo 3 giornate. Considerato poi che l'11 dovrebbe arrivare Bee, in quei giorni si verrebbe a creare un caos attorno alla squadra che non porterebbe a nulla


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Poli ammazzati



_Lo zoccolo duro. _


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E queste parole mi portano ad una grande riflessione fatta qui-> Come reagirà lo spogliatoio alla gestione Mihajlovic?
> 
> E' molto strano che si stia spingendo così oltre. L'unico che supera un certo livello di criticismo è il Lippi versione Inter di quella famosa battuta.



Comunque basta vedere chi ha giocato oggi per capire con chi ce l'aveva: montolivo, poli, nocerino, abate e cerci.
Contando che nocerino e cerci non contano nulla perchè sono in rosa solo perchè non si è riusciti a cederli, restano solo abate, poli e montolivo...poli oltretutto è sempre stato una riserva sin da quando è arrivato al milan.
Lo spogliatoio non può che prenderla bene perchè i titolari sanno che così hanno il posto assicurato, visto lo schifo delle riserve.
Gli unici a lamentarsi possono essere montolivo (in scadenza 2016) e abate, che comunque le sue partite le giocherà, già a partire dal derby visto l'infortunio di antonelli.
Quindi, in definitiva, non penso che sarà il solo montolivo a causare l'esonero di Mihajlovic


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Settembre 2015)

un bravo allenatore ,comunque , non si schiera apertamente contro i suoi giocatori anche se sono dei cessi,queste cose vanno chiarite a 4 occhi nello spogliatoio.
Fino a prova contraria lui e' l'unico responsabile della squadra che sceglie di mettere in campo.

Avra' anche le p. che fumano ma fino ad ora non ho visto in campo nessun tentativo di giocare la palla o di fare qualche schema che porti i giocatori a liberarsi per il tiro...

saro' controcorrente pero' mi sembra che tenti troppo di dare la colpa solo ad alcuni giocatori oppure al gioco che latita, piuttosto che mettersi lui per primo in discussione e pensare magari ad un cambio di modulo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Bonaventura non si capisce cosa abbia. Sembra superbollito. Spero solo non abbia azzeccato la stagione della vita tipo Nocerino



Purtroppo si, puoi chiamarla stagione della vita ma avrà azzeccato si è no 5-6 partite, per me è un giocatore che è bravo solo a tenere il pallone e a perdere tempo, non ha nessuna visione di gioco, ha solo un po di tecnica giusta giusta ma è molto inconcludente..tatticamente poi è molto scarso a parere mio, però è molto generoso tanto è vero che il miglior ruolo per lui sarebbe l esterno in un 4-4-2 perché almeno ti garantisce le due fasi, se lo metti in mezzo al campo non ce la fa proprio a tenere la posizione, lascia sempre campo dietro, si fa sempre trovare scoperto


----------



## bonvo74 (3 Settembre 2015)

in un anno che sarà desolante come quelli scorsi, un unica parentesi positiva e anche un pò romantica, un interista si fa amare/rispettare/stimare dalla tifoseria, miha è il nostro top player!


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

Premessa, ho visto solamente la prima mezz'ora, alquanto imbarazzante. Sinisa non ha peli sulla lingua, dice le cose come stanno, semplicemente. In questa rosa c'è tanta gente non all'altezza della situazione, alcuni per limiti proprio tecnico, atletici e di personalità, altri proprio per scarsa voglia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo. Spero che sia un primo passo verso la cessione di Montolivo a gennaio.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Settembre 2015)

Cmq i panni sporchi si lavano in casa.
Anche Miha è agli esami di ammissione non è Van Gaal


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2015)




----------



## MissRossonera (3 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno! E' l'unico che ci restituisce un po' di dignità,visto che cosa sia il Milan non lo sa più nessuno o quasi,lì dentro,a partire dai pagliacci a capo della società. In una società normale, visto che verosimilmente l'unico scontento di rilievo sarà il capitone, costui, essendo tra l'altro in scadenza l'anno venturo, non sarebbe ascoltato e la dirigenza si schiererebbe a difesa dell'allenatore, che, ricordiamo, è il terzo a libro paga, ad oggi. Ma al Milan purtroppo si sa che il piagnucolio di quello lì è tenuto in grande considerazione, e,tenuto conto anche dei risultati che tardano ad arrivare, un esonero non è escluso,visto che è possibile che B&G abbiano già esaurito il loro grande amore per Sinisa. Quello che sogno è che in caso lui non gli desse questa soddisfazione e si dimettesse, lasciandoli con un palmo di naso. 
Comunque se non sono proprio fuori di testa non lo esonerano fino a fine stagione, se non altro perchè pagarne quattro sarebbe da manicomio.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Settembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno! E' l'unico che ci restituisce un po' di dignità,visto che cosa sia il Milan non lo sa più nessuno o quasi,lì dentro,a partire dai pagliacci a capo della società. In una società normale, visto che verosimilmente l'unico scontento di rilievo sarà il capitone, costui, essendo tra l'altro in scadenza l'anno venturo, non sarebbe ascoltato e la dirigenza si schiererebbe a difesa dell'allenatore, che, ricordiamo, è il terzo a libro paga, ad oggi. Ma al Milan purtroppo si sa che il piagnucolio di quello lì è tenuto in grande considerazione, e,tenuto conto anche dei risultati che tardano ad arrivare, un esonero non è escluso,visto che è possibile che B&G abbiano già esaurito il loro grande amore per Sinisa. Quello che sogno è che in caso lui non gli desse questa soddisfazione e si dimettesse, lasciandoli con un palmo di naso.
> Comunque se non sono proprio fuori di testa non lo esonerano fino a fine stagione, se non altro perchè pagarne quattro sarebbe da manicomio.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2015)

Che eroe


----------



## Clarence84 (3 Settembre 2015)

Ero alla stadio a vedere il "mio" Milan e il "mio" Mantova, dietro la panchina di Sinisa.

Ho visto giocatori imbarazzanti. 
Cerci: evanescente, giocate sempre con sufficienza, abulico e a tratti irritante.
Alex: sempre mani sulla schiena o sui fianchi, come se gli facesse male qualcosa. Da geriatria.
Nocerino: ci mette sempre impegno, ma ragazzi se l'anno scorso al Toro (la prima parte) non vedeva mai il campo un motivo ci sarà.
E veniamo all'amico Montolivo, l'ho tenuto sott'occhio e dopo venti minuti fisicamente è scoppiato. Poi, oltre a non andare mai oltre alla giocata scolastica, mai una verticalizzazione per intenderci, nel secondo tempo mi ha colpito come quasi si nascondesse e avesse paura di farsi dare palla. Un regista dovrebbe sempre andarsela a cercare ma niente da fare; è capitato due volte che Miha si mettesse fisicamente le mani nei capelli dopo un suo pallone gestito male.

Mario è il solito Mario, tecnicamente si vede che ha qualcosa in più degli altri e si è mosso bene anche quei 20 minuti in cui è stato provato da trequartista (una soluzione magari per quando le partite si mettono male).

Morale della favola, il Mantova ci ha messo sotto e badate che nel secondo tempo ha cambiato tutti mettendo in campo le riserve mentre Miha non si rischiato di far entrare manco un primavera. Purtroppo vedo grigio sulla strada, non ci siamo...


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Ero alla stadio a vedere il "mio" Milan e il "mio" Mantova, dietro la panchina di Sinisa.
> 
> Ho visto giocatori imbarazzanti.
> Cerci: evanescente, giocate sempre con sufficienza, abulico e a tratti irritante.
> ...



di primavera ne avevamo in camp, portiere, terzino sinistro, e centrale di difesa. tutte pippe a parte donnarumma.


----------



## Clarence84 (4 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> di primavera ne avevamo in camp, portiere, terzino sinistro, e centrale di difesa. tutte pippe a parte donnarumma.



Donnarumma è entrato nel secondo tempo, Mondonico e Felicioli hanno giocato 90' e han fatto pietà (e sono buono).

Intendevo che in panca, a parte Luiz e Suso, c'erano tutti primavera. Ne ha fatti scaldare ma visto che la partita era in bilico non ha fatto entrare nessuno. Per rafforzare il concetto che fatichiamo a vincere contro una squadra di serie c...


----------



## miticotoro (4 Settembre 2015)

Il problema è che molti giocatori del Milan non sono giocatori da Milan. 
A miha si chiede la cl, molti sono convinti che la squadra sia da 3/4 posto. Fa bene a mettere in piazza la pochezza e la poca volontà dei giocatori.
Non è che schiera Nocerino per far vedere con cosa ha a che fare?
Anche perché lui sara il capro espiatorio e lo sa. Quindi magari sta cercando di far capire dove sono le responsabilità e quali sono i problemi. 
Probabilmente ci sono anche giocatori che viaggiano al 50% consapevolmente.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Settembre 2015)

Furio Fedele Sul Corsport ha scritto che si riferiva a Montolivo


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Furio Fedele Sul Corsport ha scritto che si riferiva a Montolivo



Secondo me anche a Poli e a Cerci...oltre ovviamente a Tontolivo


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche a Poli e a Cerci...oltre ovviamente a Tontolivo



mah, poli è sempre stato un gregario, e poi non mi sembra uno che fa casino nello spogliatoio. 

cerci si, essendo una testa calda, ma principalmente è montolivo che la sta facendo pesare questa situazione, essendo il "capitano" della squadra. 
poi direi anche abate (essendo uno dello storico gruppetto dei senatori).


----------



## 2515 (4 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mah, poli è sempre stato un gregario, e poi non mi sembra uno che fa casino nello spogliatoio.
> 
> cerci si, essendo una testa calda, ma principalmente è montolivo che la sta facendo pesare questa situazione, essendo il "capitano" della squadra.
> poi direi anche abate (essendo uno dello storico gruppetto dei senatori).



Infatti Poli mi pare uno molto consapevole del suo "posto", lo disse chiaro e tondo tempo fa che "nel milan di pochi anni fa non lo avrebbero neanche mai comprato"


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Settembre 2015)

Caro Sinisa: sei un uomo di calcio.. perche tutto questo solo oggi??????

Questi mediocri senza anima gli abbiamo da anni...


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque Nocerino titolare con l'Empoli non l'ho messo io... se secondo Sinisa questi non possono giocare ok, vorrà dire che schieriamo Kucka al derby.



nocerino e suso li ha schierati con l empoli per venderli all ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mah, poli è sempre stato un gregario, e poi non mi sembra uno che fa casino nello spogliatoio.
> 
> cerci si, essendo una testa calda, ma principalmente è montolivo che la sta facendo pesare questa situazione, essendo il "capitano" della squadra.
> poi direi anche abate (essendo uno dello storico gruppetto dei senatori).



Io penso che i bersagli fossero abate, montolivo e cerci.
Abbiati è il terzo portiere ed è lì solo per prepararsi alla sua prossima carriera da preparatore dei portieri, Alex è una riserva, sempre rotto, poli non ha mai giocato titolare con nessun allenatore, nocerino sa di essere al Milan per miracolo e che hanno cercato di sbolognarlo in ogni modo, suso non conta nulla.
Ma che poi, diciamolo, Montolivo è capitano solo perchè la dirigenza voleva un capitano italiano e con abbiati in pieno declino, la scelta era tra lui ed abate e lui è più vecchio di un anno..


----------



## mistergao (4 Settembre 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> un bravo allenatore ,comunque , non si schiera apertamente contro i suoi giocatori anche se sono dei cessi,queste cose vanno chiarite a 4 occhi nello spogliatoio.
> Fino a prova contraria lui e' l'unico responsabile della squadra che sceglie di mettere in campo.
> 
> Avra' anche le p. che fumano ma fino ad ora non ho visto in campo nessun tentativo di giocare la palla o di fare qualche schema che porti i giocatori a liberarsi per il tiro...
> ...



Sai che, dopo avere riascoltato il tutto, ti dò ragione? Un Capello, un Mourinho, un allenatore di polso e di capacità superiori alla media non si comporta così, piuttosto prende i giocatori da parte e li scuoia, ma non lo fa in conferenza stampa.
E poi, in effetti, non che sia un allenatore che pratica chissà che gioco: la Samp era una squadra che pressava alto, rubava la palla e ripartiva, nulla di che...


----------



## franck3211 (4 Settembre 2015)

A mio avviso è un allenatore enormemente scontento del materiale che ha a disposizione, del mercato che è stato compiuto e delle interferenze presidenziali. Tra l'altro con questa dichiarazione sembra voler rimarcare la pochezza di alcuni elementi che evidentemente all'interno dello spogliatoio o della società si sentono molti forti.


----------



## Miro (4 Settembre 2015)

Penso purtroppo che se si è esposto in modo così plateale, significa che lo cacciano a breve.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Settembre 2015)

Io non sono affatto felice di queste considerazioni.
In primis significano che qualcuno si è lamentato e che qualcun altro non ha ancora capito che al Milan non ci sta a fare niente.
C'è poi l'aspetto negativissino di un palese scontro interno che in una società seria avrebbe dovuto rimanere tra le 4 mura.
La gestione della campagna acquisti è stata fatta con i piedi, e non mi riferisco solo alla scarsa qualità in entrata ma parlo di giocatori messi e tolti dal mercato alla dick of the dog. Come puoi pensare di avere un ambiente favorevole alla prestazione in queste condizioni. Per quanto mi stiano sulle balle ma cosa di aspetti da gente che galleggia come Cerci o Nocerino o Suso oggi o dai Vilà, Zaccardo, Matri ieri. E chi ne ha più ne metta.
E poi teatrini ridicoli con Ancelotti, Ibra, Portello, Ranocchie, Martinez.
Per finire Suma è ancora vivo e tra una settimana c'è il derby con pregufata Gallianesca sullo scudetto d'agosto.
Cosa c'è da stare allegri?


----------



## wfiesso (4 Settembre 2015)

Mah, a me piace il suo modo di fare, ora x un pezzo il tonto se ne starà zitto, preferisco 1000000 volte uno che li smelma tutti pubblicamente rispetto ai soliti discorsi di inzaghi


----------



## Milanforever63 (4 Settembre 2015)

POSITIVO
Il mister ha palesemente ragione e non le manda a dire. Veramente tosto, un grande !
NEGATIVO
Forse doveva rimanere nello spogliatoio magari prendendo qualcuno dei lavativi ed appendolo al muro.
Si rischia di far diventare lo spogliatoio una polveriera.
La società dovrebbe esporsi dandolgli sostegno per far capire a tutti la nuova aria che tira.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



Boooom.

Speriamo di non vedere più questi cessi italiani in campo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Settembre 2015)

La mia impressione è che abbiamo tutta una serie di giocatori del tuttodemotivati e inutili al progetto o perchè hanno rotto con Miha o con la società e perchè si è cercato di sbarazzarsene a tutti i costi:
Alex, Mexes, Nocerino, Montolivo, J Mauri, Cerci, Suso

pertanto a centrocampo di arruolabili abbiamo solo:
De Jong, Bertolacci, Poli Kucka, non siamo messi per nulla bene


----------



## danjr (4 Settembre 2015)

La mia personale considerazione è che Mihajlovic stia cercando di costruire il suo personale "esercito", giocatori pronti a tutto, vuole creare un nucleo solido e compatto. Chi sta dalla sua parte viene tutelato (vedi il Cerci di inizio stagione) gli altri non fanno parte del progetto. Chi andrà in campo darà tutto, su questo non c'è dubbio, il problema è che al Milan, in questo Milan, gli "esclusi" hanno un peso specifico spaventosamente alto in società. Se ti metti contro Montolivo, Abate, Abbiati, Mexes, mettiamoci anche Poli e Cerci, mini lo spogliatoio alla base. Questi giocatori, in un modo o nell'altro, hanno fatto fuori Inzaghi e Seedorf e non vedo l'ora che siano allontanati dalla nostra gloriosa società


----------



## Isao (4 Settembre 2015)

Inzaghi difende senza dignità i suoi giocatori? Male malissimo. Miha non difende nessuno? Dovrebbe tenere queste cose nello spogliatoio. Non capisco cpsa volete. 

Comunque Miha ha capito che gli stanno scavando la fossa e sta cercando di mettere in evidenza le sue ragioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> nocerino e suso li ha schierati con l empoli per venderli all ultimo giorno di mercato.



mossa riuscita, vedo... adesso se bertolacci salta il derby voglio vedere cosa si inventa, visto che de jong inamovibile al centro e gli altri a quanto pare non meritano di giocare... metterà 2 primavera sulle mezzali e 1 primavera trequartista... sennò c'è kucka che lui a quanto pare merita di giocare


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Settembre 2015)

aspetto la sua prossima mossa o conferenza stampa .....per ora la pala se la sta' portando da solo.

non che io sia contrario al modo di fare ( non di allenare perche' per ora si e' visto poco ) ma secondo me miha deve ancora capire dove si trova e a chi deve rendere conto...


----------



## 2515 (4 Settembre 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> aspetto la sua prossima mossa o conferenza stampa .....per ora la pala se la sta' portando da solo.
> 
> non che io sia contrario al modo di fare ( non di allenare perche' per ora si e' visto poco ) ma secondo me miha deve ancora capire dove si trova e a chi deve rendere conto...



Già, deve rendere conto a un AD che non conosce neanche i giocatori che compra e un presidente che non vede una partita da secoli e non sa nemmeno il nome di un terzo della rosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2015)

*Galliani: "Montolivo fuori anche nel derby? Io lascio la decisione all'allenatore, è bravo e mi risulta pagato molto bene..."*


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mossa riuscita, vedo... adesso se bertolacci salta il derby voglio vedere cosa si inventa, visto che de jong inamovibile al centro e gli altri a quanto pare non meritano di giocare... metterà 2 primavera sulle mezzali e 1 primavera trequartista... sennò c'è kucka che lui a quanto pare merita di giocare



giocheranno poli/kucka e buonaventura mezz ali.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Montolivo fuori anche nel derby? Io lascio la decisione all'allenatore, è bravo e mi risulta pagato molto bene..."*



stile milan...stagione già buttata nel cess.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Montolivo fuori anche nel derby? Io lascio la decisione all'allenatore, è bravo e mi risulta pagato molto bene..."*




Tenesse chiuso quel becco fetido.
E tu che sei la rovina del Milan, sei pagato male?


----------



## -Lionard- (4 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Sai che, dopo avere riascoltato il tutto, ti dò ragione? Un Capello, un Mourinho, un allenatore di polso e di capacità superiori alla media non si comporta così, piuttosto prende i giocatori da parte e li scuoia, ma non lo fa in conferenza stampa.
> E poi, in effetti, non che sia un allenatore che pratica chissà che gioco: la Samp era una squadra che pressava alto, rubava la palla e ripartiva, nulla di che...


A dir la verità Mourinho nel 2009 dopo una partita persa dall'Inter contro la Samp per 3-0 dichiarò alla stampa che era inutile che i giocatori si lamentavano se stavano in panchina quando offrivano prestazioni del genere. Lo stesso Mourinho che mimava di giocare a golf quando i tifosi al Chelsea gli chiedevano di Shevchenko...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Montolivo fuori anche nel derby? Io lascio la decisione all'allenatore, è bravo e mi risulta pagato molto bene..."*



Com'è che si fa vivo ? Perchè abbiamo vinto col Mantide ? Oppure perchè oggi piove e quindi niente Forte ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2015)

Stavo provando ad immaginare il commento di Inzaghi alla medesima partita...

"Abbiamo fatto una buona gara, i ragazzi si sono impegnati molto, non è mai facile vincere queste amichevoli. Per il derby siamo carichi e si è visto credo, c'è molto entusiasmo e anche chi gioca meno cerca sempre di mettermi in difficoltà. I gol presi? Ci sta quando giochi con dei primavera, ma abbiamo reagito bene. Balotelli? Mario ha delle doti eccezionali e sicuramente ci darà una mano enorme in campionato. Ringrazio il presidente e il dottor Galliani che mi hanno messo a disposizione questo gruppo."


----------



## George Weah (4 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavo provando ad immaginare il commento di Inzaghi alla medesima partita...
> 
> "Abbiamo fatto una buona gara, i ragazzi si sono impegnati molto, non è mai facile vincere queste amichevoli. Per il derby siamo carichi e si è visto credo, c'è molto entusiasmo e anche chi gioca meno cerca sempre di mettermi in difficoltà. I gol presi? Ci sta quando giochi con dei primavera, ma abbiamo reagito bene. Balotelli? Mario ha delle doti eccezionali e sicuramente ci darà una mano enorme in campionato. Ringrazio il presidente e il dottor Galliani che mi hanno messo a disposizione questo gruppo."



Meglio (o peggio?) dell'originale!


----------



## Maximo (4 Settembre 2015)

Miha avrà tutti contro appena le cose inizieranno ad andare male, verrà additato come unico responsabile e cacciato. 
Questo scenario purtroppo è già scritto, ma Miha ha tutto il mio rispetto, ha gli attributi e non ha paura di certi mezzi uomini che abbiamo in rosa, anche se questi sono molto pericolosi per la sua panchina.


----------



## bonvo74 (4 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavo provando ad immaginare il commento di Inzaghi alla medesima partita...
> 
> "Abbiamo fatto una buona gara, i ragazzi si sono impegnati molto, non è mai facile vincere queste amichevoli. Per il derby siamo carichi e si è visto credo, c'è molto entusiasmo e anche chi gioca meno cerca sempre di mettermi in difficoltà. I gol presi? Ci sta quando giochi con dei primavera, ma abbiamo reagito bene. Balotelli? Mario ha delle doti eccezionali e sicuramente ci darà una mano enorme in campionato. Ringrazio il presidente e il dottor Galliani che mi hanno messo a disposizione questo gruppo."



touché


----------



## Danielsan (4 Settembre 2015)

Ha fatto benissimo.
Il tempo delle giustificazioni è finito.


----------



## Casnop (5 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la vittoria per 3-2 contro il Mantova. Ecco lo sfogo dell'allenatore serbo:"Queste partite servono a mettere minuti nelle gambe. Ma queste partite non si vincono solo perchè ti chiami Milan. Quale reparto mi lascia più perplessità dopo la partita di questa sera? Tutti. Abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene sono in attacco, soprattutto quando è entrato Luiz Adriano. C'è gente che ha giocato di meno, ed oggi si è visto per quale motivo ha giocato di meno. Se giocano così, poi, come fanno lamentarsi se non giocano? Bisogna dimostrare, sul campo, di poter giocare titolari nel Milan. Non a parole. Ripeto, noi non vinciamo le partite, anche contro queste squadre, solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan....Balotelli migliore in campo? Con tutto il rispetto, ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di serie C. Non è in condizione e deve migliorare. Così non può giocare. E come lui, tantissimi altri".



Minori rudezze, zampone felpato come nel suo stile downtown, ma Seedorf aveva parlato in squadra più o meno negli stessi termini. Cosa farà ora la società? Sosterrà il tecnico nella sua sacrosanta crociata purificatrice di un ambiente farisaico e perdente, oppure farà da sponda a congiurati scontenti e risentiti con incursioni notturne in Arcore e veline inzuppate in un piatto di uova strapazzate? Vorremmo saperlo prima di decidere se dedicarci all'entomologia nella stagione appena iniziata.


----------



## George Weah (5 Settembre 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Minori rudezze, zampone felpato come nel suo stile downtown, ma Seedorf aveva parlato in squadra più o meno negli stessi termini. Cosa farà ora la società? Sosterrà il tecnico nella sua sacrosanta crociata purificatrice di un ambiente farisaico e perdente, oppure farà da sponda a congiurati scontenti e risentiti con incursioni notturne in Arcore e veline inzuppate in un piatto di uova strapazzate? Vorremmo saperlo prima di decidere se dedicarci all'entomologia nella stagione appena iniziata.



L'unico modo per salvare questa stagione è dargli retta..


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Settembre 2015)

ottimo miha. dai voce ai pensieri di noi tutti.


----------

